# New One Handed Watch - RLT64



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Since the last RLT13 One handed watch was made I have been thinking about a new hand wind one and here it is : The RLT64. I will be making quite a few of these as I get asked every day about them. There will be several hand variations as well as bright white or silver dials. This is the first prototype. 17 Jewel Manual wind Far East "Unitas" Movement. Also will be available with Swiss Unitas movement.

40mm Polished all steel case with screw on display back. Domed mineral crystal. 20mm Leather strap. This one is shown with a blue steel "Moon" hand but other hand variations will be made with just a few of each type. If you would like one with a different style or colour of hand then please ask and if its possible then you know I will try to accommodate.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you a price on these yet, Roy?


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmmm, never considered a one hand watch before. But!!! hmmmmm maybe just maybe.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a Body single hand longcase clock c.1720, so I am used to telling the time this way...... Perhaps a watch with pure white face, black parallel bar hand, polished stainless internal ring and matte stainless case...? Price is Â£?

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is a white one, the price with Far East movement will be Â£149. Please email for price with Swiss movement.


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

You don't have any blue steel "Moon" hand that would fit the old RLT-13?

I must say this hand suites the watch perfectly


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Roy, that's gorgeous minimalism, I love it... :thumbup: how about without numbers too? Or what that be taking it just a bit too far....?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Christopher Wade have just introduced a single hander, but a jump movement with the hour in a window. Agree with Merlin, but simply removing the serifs from the "1"s would improve it? Another angle Roy, would be to have a small optional range of faces with a matching range of hands?

For example; ultra modern with spartan features - heavy traditional with pseudo engraving on face. Just a thought or two......

Very interesting, keep the innovations going.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Roy said:


> Here is a white one, the price with Far East movement will be Â£149. Please email for price with Swiss movement.


I like, any different colours on the faces Roy?


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

dobra said:


> Christopher Wade have just introduced a single hander, but a jump movement with the hour in a window. Agree with Merlin, but simply removing the serifs from the "1"s would improve it? Another angle Roy, would be to have a small optional range of faces with a matching range of hands?
> 
> For example; ultra modern with spartan features - heavy traditional with pseudo engraving on face. Just a thought or two......
> 
> ...


Yes,but the Christopher Ward "Jumping Hour" watch costs Â£1150 with a bog-standard ETA 2824-2 movement!Members of the CW forum have not been over-enthusiastic about the pricing or styling of the watch,to put it mildly!I'd like to see Roy do a "Jumping Hour" watch but with styling closer to the EPOS or Lange models and without their price tags.In the meantime, I am seriously tempted by the prospect of a silver dial,blue "moon" hand one-hander as shown.

My watches

RLT 44

RLT 61-98(incoming)

Shturmanskie "Flight"chrono reissue LE

Vostok "Amfibiya"

Kemmner Marine Officer,Unitas 6498-1

Seagull Tianjin 1963 chrono reissue LE


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks good Roy :yes:

Roy are the movements Hangzhou's 9000 series or the Sea-Gull ST36 or are they from one of the other movement companies?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Looks good Roy :yes:
> 
> Roy are the movements Hangzhou's 9000 series or the Sea-Gull ST36 or are they from one of the other movement companies?


They are Sea-Gull ST36's John.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

robert75 said:


> I like, any different colours on the faces Roy?


What would you like ?


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Lovely clean design. Must stop looking at watches online...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good Roy :yes:
> ...


I am buying them as ST36's but they may also be some PTS-Hangzhou's, seems to be a lot of debate about the differences.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

I like the one with the white face. Great to see you are bringing some of these watches out. Hope you get a few coin edge cases back in they were some nice watches.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


They are quite hard to spot as I understand it, the PTS-Hangzhou's are reported as having a lower beat and are closer to an old version of the Unitas than the ST36 which is more like the modern ETA Unitas.

Either way they are good movements for the price :yes:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dobra said:


> I have a Body single hand longcase clock c.1720, so I am used to telling the time this way...... Perhaps a watch with pure white face, black parallel bar hand, polished stainless internal ring and matte stainless case...? Price is Â£?
> 
> Mike


This possible Mike, email me if interested.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Roy, that's gorgeous minimalism, I love it... :thumbup: how about without numbers too? Or what that be taking it just a bit too far....?


Interesting idea but maybe to complicated.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dobra said:


> Another angle Roy, would be to have a small optional range of faces with a matching range of hands?
> 
> For example; ultra modern with spartan features - heavy traditional with pseudo engraving on face. Just a thought or two......


Some interesting ideas, watch this space.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

dobra said:


> I have a Body single hand longcase clock c.1720, so I am used to telling the time this way...... Perhaps a watch with pure white face, black parallel bar hand, polished stainless internal ring and matte stainless case...? Price is Â£?
> 
> Mike


I'm really interested in the white faced variation Roy has already posted a picture of, but this has piqued my curiosity too.

Excuse my ignorance but does anyone have a pic of a watch with this hand type. I have no idea what it might look like.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A parallel bar hand would look OK but I'm not sure it is the right hand for this type of watch. I feel that to more accurately tell the time then the hand should be pointed but I can make them anyway that you require. Maybe a Orange dial with a white hand would be nice hmmmm.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Roy,

looks great, I missed your last single hand. I like the idea of an orange dial.

How about a fully luminous dial? That would satisfy two of my desires in one watch!

Cheers

Bill


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bill said:


> Roy,
> 
> looks great, I missed your last single hand. I like the idea of an orange dial.
> 
> ...


Full lume dial no problem, please email me if interested.


----------



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd be very tempted by one with an orange dial...... :thumbsup:

S


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

SaT said:


> I'd be very tempted by one with an orange dial...... :thumbsup:
> 
> S


I seem to remember that Roy's original 1-hand watch came with a blue dial option in addition to white and silver.Maybe this time the options will be white,silver and orange? I'm not surre if an orange dial would look good with a black and white strap,it would probably look better with brown.There is no mention of the movement being decorated but I hope it will be.

I don't really know anything about the history of 1-hand watches but I did have a look at Meistersingers watches to compare them in price with the RLT64.Needless to say they are significantly more expensive,especially the ones using the Swiss Unitas movement-about Â£1300 more in fact!!


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

:shocking: My wife said thats a nice watch , Maybe you should do a girly version roy..

The fact that she likes it , mean i may just get one :thumbsup:


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

X


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Picture of an Orange one as promised.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i am strangely drawn to that for some reason


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

How about a 24 hour single hander?


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

BroDave said:


> How about a 24 hour single hander?


Speaking of 24 hour dial, I'm looking for a 24 hour watch with 12 on top, as a companion to my O&W Early Bird in the collection.


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Desmo said:


> BroDave said:
> 
> 
> > How about a 24 hour single hander?
> ...


Some of the Russians seem to do that...


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> i am strangely drawn to that for some reason


I like it but I prefer the silver/blue "moon" hand version. I guess the fact that Roy can show a photo means we won't have to wait too much longer before can stat buying them?


----------



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

I like that orange one - although I prefer the shape of the hand on the earlier white faced model. I wonder what an orange hand on an orange dial would look like for a full-stealth option!!!

S


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

Roy wrote to me saying he hopes to have these on the sales site by the end of the week,all being well. I'm sure,judging by the RLT 61, we won't be disappointed!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Desmo said:


> BroDave said:
> 
> 
> > How about a 24 hour single hander?
> ...


Check out Glycine


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A customer requested one in yellow with fewer numerals, just finished it.


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

That looks absolutely stunning Roy!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

That is one cracking watch, reminds me of the Raketa I saw once in that colour. Damn it Roy you will not distract me from getting a blue dial one!!!


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

Are these 1 handed watches available to buy? I can't see any on the sales site and yet Roy is already previewing the RLT 65.I was really hoping to get a white dial/blue "Moon" hand one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

UGfan said:


> Are these 1 handed watches available to buy? I can't see any on the sales site and yet Roy is already previewing the RLT 65.I was really hoping to get a white dial/blue "Moon" hand one.


Just send Roy an e-mail I am sure he will get back to you.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

UGfan said:


> Are these 1 handed watches available to buy? I can't see any on the sales site and yet Roy is already previewing the RLT 65.I was really hoping to get a white dial/blue "Moon" hand one.


They are available but not had chance to get them on the site. Everyone seems to want them different so please email me with your requests and I will make them to special order at the moment.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Roy...remember this request?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Desmo said:


> BroDave said:
> 
> 
> > How about a 24 hour single hander?
> ...


sorry only just spotted this thread









24 hour, single hand, 24 on top for me please, 42 mm?


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Got this for my sister to give to her husband who has everything and now he even owns a one handed watch, i wished it was mine its stunning on the wrist.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine has a blue dial. Kind of like the white dial though..........


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i really like the look of these single handers, but im put off with the fact that i would be explaining to my friends that no it isnt broken and yes its only supposed to have one hand, i also really like the idea of the 24hr single hander but the face would have to be very large to get the definition on the face to be able to see properly


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Excellent looking watch, would it be possible to get one with roman numerals?

ATB -

Joe.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jkb89 said:


> Excellent looking watch, would it be possible to get one with roman numerals?
> 
> ATB -
> 
> Joe.


Yes no problem, please contact me if interested.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

It took me a moment to work out how you read it!

Allow me a palm / forehead interface moment.


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

I have never had a one handed watch.

Does it take a while to get use to them?


----------



## ozdiver (Mar 18, 2012)

Agree with others...like the minimalist appearance. Not sure if I would get bored with it, and not a big fan of chinese movements, as yet. Recall seeing another one hand watch from a high end watch co.


----------



## Damo8604 (Apr 11, 2012)

I thought this was a joke when I first read it, but it kept me awake last night thinking about it. The more I think about it the more I want one, I thought you'd really have to think about it in order to tell the time but on looking at the photos again (and again) I'm thinking it looks quite easy. How do other users get on with it?


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

Superb!


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

I obtained one from a TWF member as I go back to Cornwall quite often. You don't need minutes hands in Cornwall.


----------



## u2bdet (May 10, 2012)

Roy , Just a thought ,there is a company Botte ? that makes a 1 handed watch with a 24 hour movement , a little too modern for my tastes but in an aviator style ??? ,any thoughts ??


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

u2bdet said:


> Roy , Just a thought ,there is a company Botte ? that makes a 1 handed watch with a 24 hour movement , a little too modern for my tastes but in an aviator style ??? ,any thoughts ??


Looked at Botta, their Uno 24 has the sort of definition you would need.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

I would love to own a one handed watch, however as a school teacher, I need to know the time to within one minute (for lesson changeover). Shame because I think they are cool!


----------

